# Why just people?



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

When I saw Surrogates, one of my first thoughts was 'How come everyone is just a person?'
Anyone else think that when they saw this movie?


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

Didn't see the movie but that is a good question. If you can have a customizable robot, why make it human? Maybe the brain would reject anything to foreign? 

Or maybe more likely the movie doesn't know about rule 34.:V


----------



## Attaman (May 21, 2010)

I haven't seen the movie, but reading up on it... why should it matter?  It's people using their digital them to do work for them.


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I haven't seen the movie, but reading up on it... why should it matter?  It's people using their digital them to do work for them.



No. Robot body. I think a plot point was that people were using the robot bodies of other people, thus you have spies and stuff. Why only build human shaped robots though?


----------



## Twylyght (May 21, 2010)

They did have a few people that did something different with their surrogates.  I think there is a short scene on a subway where one of the surrogates was blue with horns on it's head or spikes...something like that.  I can't remember exactly.  I was surprise that no one ran around as a dog or something lol


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

I was actually anticipating a couple of furry surrogate appearances.
At the very least I thought they would have some chick with cat ears.

Nope.  Meh movie.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 24, 2010)

there should've been jocks forced to use nerd bodies
part of their "sensitivity training"


----------



## TreacleFox (May 24, 2010)

Directors dont know 'bout furry.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I was actually anticipating a couple of furry surrogate appearances.
> At the very least I thought they would have some chick with cat ears.
> 
> Nope.  Meh movie.


They only showed that one fat guy was using a woman surrogate.
Lame and boring. No creativity.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Directors dont know 'bout furry.



Or if they did, more than likely it was considered too niche a subculture to feature.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Or if they did, more than likely it was considered too niche a subculture to feature.


The fake adverts said you could be anything, but their idea of anything was pitiful.


----------



## Attaman (May 26, 2010)

You know, you're right!

I mean, who saw a Klingon?  A Wookie?  Dammit, they said you could be anything but didn't include Trekkies or Warsies?  How about a Necron?  No 40Ker represent?  Perhaps a Ghoul?  No _Fallout_?  What kind of false advertising is that?  They said you could be anything, and yet it was only typical humans?  Obviously they missed a big thing for dozens of fandoms!


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 26, 2010)

I saw the movie but never thought about that.

Think about it. A film with Hollywood star like Bruce Willis, if there's furry concept, everyone in the movie will get incinerated.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You know, you're right!
> 
> I mean, who saw a Klingon?  A Wookie?  Dammit, they said you could be anything but didn't include Trekkies or Warsies?  How about a Necron?  No 40Ker represent?  Perhaps a Ghoul?  No _Fallout_?  What kind of false advertising is that?  They said you could be anything, and yet it was only typical humans?  Obviously they missed a big thing for dozens of fandoms!



Maybe in the far future, fandoms don't exist. :V


----------

